# "Long" hitters need victims!!



## PieMan (Nov 18, 2011)

Following on from a post about those on the Forum who are long off the tee, JustOne and I are getting together next Friday, 25th November, for a hit at my club - Bushey Hall (nr Watford in Hertfordshire). More than happy for two others to come on over and give us a game. Course is ok - some good, interesting holes mixed with some rather bland ones - but at Â£15 for a members visitor green fee, is pretty good value if you fancy a knock in good company....! Will probably look to tee off 10.30 / 11ish so that we're round before dark!And don't be put off by all this 'they hit it miles off the tee' business as if we do get a bomb away, there is a very good chance that it won't be anywhere near the mown stuff!! If you're still not convinced, then I can guarrantee that we'll spend most of the round slagging each other off and not focussing 100% on the game - afterall on the two occasions that we've played 'Team SAGA' (Smiffy and Leftie) they've taken us up the 18th on both occasions! If you're STILL not convinced, this will be my first game since breaking my foot..........and JustOne's game is normally just awful!!If you fancy it, let me know.


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 18, 2011)

Would love to have got involved, but have absolutely no holiday left, so will be forced to be at work. Humbug.


----------



## sev112 (Nov 18, 2011)

Very tempted, but the Snow is calling  - first weekend of the season skiing next weekend


----------



## Crow (Nov 18, 2011)

Very tempted, course looks nice with a few par fours in reach for you 300+ long hitters. It would also be good to check out the Whippersnapper's bomber before 2012's big match.

After checking holidays I should be okay for next Friday too so please drop me a pm if you've not filled the places over the weekend.


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 19, 2011)

PieMan said:



			On the two occasions that we've played 'Team SAGA' (Smiffy and Leftie) they've taken us up the 18th on both occasions!
		
Click to expand...

We were just toying with you.
We could have whupped your arses if we'd wanted to.
But we're gentlemen.


----------



## rickg (Nov 19, 2011)

Smiffy said:



			We were just toying with you.
We could have whupped your arses if we'd wanted to.
But we're just senile old farts with a faint aroma of wee....
		
Click to expand...

Looks like your keyboard is sticking again Smiffy........fixed it for ya.....


----------



## PieMan (Nov 19, 2011)

Crow said:



			Very tempted, course looks nice with a few par fours in reach for you 300+ long hitters. It would also be good to check out the Whippersnapper's bomber before 2012's big match.

After checking holidays I should be okay for next Friday too so please drop me a pm if you've not filled the places over the weekend.
		
Click to expand...

Yes they are reachable.............if you're straight off the tee and have one of your Sunday best, which rules JustOne and I out then! 

If you can make it then excellent - would love to have you on board. I'll PM you on Monday.


----------



## PieMan (Nov 19, 2011)

Smiffy said:



			We were just toying with you.
We could have whupped your arses if we'd wanted to.
But we're gentlemen.
		
Click to expand...

   you do make me laugh!! Think Rick had it right though!


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 19, 2011)

PieMan said:



   you do make me laugh!! Think Rick had it right though! 

Click to expand...

You are going to get a right royal stuffing at Woodhall


----------



## PieMan (Nov 19, 2011)

Smiffy said:



			You are going to get a right royal stuffing at Woodhall


Click to expand...

Probably seeing as old you old farts will be in bed by 8.00pm with your Horlick's and your bottles of Sanatogen!!


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 19, 2011)

Will probably join you for a drink afterwards, be nice to catch up with you guys.


----------



## viscount17 (Nov 19, 2011)

Played Bushey a few weeks ago - a very good deal for societies who had played there during the year.
I'd like to try it again, though maybe without the tannoy from the play school (?) - they never did bring the coffee.

Can't do the Friday though, run out of holidays


----------



## Region3 (Nov 19, 2011)

I've just checked my diary and I don't appear to be working next Friday if you're still needing someone.


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 19, 2011)

I thought you stopped working on every day?


----------



## Crow (Nov 19, 2011)

Region3 said:



			I've just checked my diary and I don't appear to be working next Friday if you're still needing someone.
		
Click to expand...

If you and I end up going Gary, do you fancy sharing the petrol again?


----------



## rickg (Nov 19, 2011)

murphthemog said:



			Will probably join you for a drink afterwards, be nice to catch up with you guys.
		
Click to expand...

Now that sounds like a plan!!!!!!


----------



## JustOne (Nov 19, 2011)

Crow and Region3 *VS* Pieman and JustOne................ will you guys take a cheque?


----------



## JustOne (Nov 19, 2011)

murphthemog said:



			Will probably join you for a drink afterwards, be nice to catch up with you guys.
		
Click to expand...

Nice one.


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 19, 2011)

Especially since I think my course is closed for a charity golf day. Shot gun start at 9.30, so I can't see me getting out much past 2.30, so not much point.

I'll be in the bar when you get in.


----------



## fundy (Nov 19, 2011)

Sadly seems you have a 4 ball sorted, if either dont make put me down as first reserve


----------



## Region3 (Nov 19, 2011)

murphthemog said:



			I thought you stopped working on every day?
		
Click to expand...

I just checked my diary and yes, on every day, I'm not working.

It did provide a good 'foot in mouth' moment at your place though didn't it 




Crow said:



			If you and I end up going Gary, do you fancy sharing the petrol again?
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like a plan!




JustOne said:



			Crow and Region3 *VS* Pieman and JustOne................ will you guys take a cheque? 

Click to expand...

If we're in, I'm happy just playing for a pint, or nothing, or whatever you guys normally do (as long as it's not a long drive comp!) is fine with me too. It's the bragging rights that are priceless


----------



## Crow (Nov 19, 2011)

JustOne said:



			Crow and Region3 *VS* Pieman and JustOne................ will you guys take a cheque? 

Click to expand...

We'll take anything going, Region3 brings the yards/lb, I just bring the lbs.


----------



## JustOne (Nov 20, 2011)

Crow said:



			I just bring the lbs.
		
Click to expand...

Pieman might have something to say about that 


I take it he's going to PM you guys with some details...?? I've heard nothing as of yet, I guess he's not allowed near the 'puter at the weekends


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 20, 2011)

I'll be there for the drinking, possibly the only thing I'm world class at. You guys can duke it out on he golf course.


----------



## PieMan (Nov 21, 2011)

JustOne said:



			Pieman might have something to say about that 


I take it he's going to PM you guys with some details...?? I've heard nothing as of yet, I guess he's not allowed near the 'puter at the weekends 

Click to expand...

Unfortunately I am an extremely popular and busy man at the weekends!! Have checked with the club and there's a society going off at 11, so have provisionally booked us a 10:20 tee with therefore enough time to slip it back 15-20 mins if people are having problems with traffic etc - hope that is ok with everyone?

So looks like we have a match sorted - I'll PM you later with club website / traffic directions etc.

Looking forward to it.


----------



## Region3 (Nov 21, 2011)

Sorry guys, I'm going to have to pull out of this.

I've had the offer of an interview on Friday and as much as I'd like to believe otherwise, getting a job takes priority over the golf.

Hopefully I'll get to play another time, and Mr. Fundy is still available for this Friday.

Have fun gents.


----------



## Crow (Nov 21, 2011)

Understood Region, I guessed you were without a job from some of your comments and unfortunately getting a job does take priority, how else can you fund the golf?

Good luck with the interview!

Fundy , If you don't mind partnering me I'm still game for a long hitting humiliation, so that'll be victimisation from three power hitters now.


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 21, 2011)

It's a pity fundy does not look even remotely like his avatar. 

Still wish I was playing though.


----------



## fundy (Nov 21, 2011)

Im 95% certain I can do friday still, will confirm tomorrow for sure

Murph, even if I did you wouldnt be my type


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 22, 2011)

No harm in looking though, eh?


----------



## PieMan (Nov 22, 2011)

No worries Gary - good luck with the interview mate. No doubt JustOne and I will also be wishing we was somewhere else on Friday when we're getting our backsides served up to us!!Fundy - will PM you with the details of the club and how to get there.


----------



## fundy (Nov 22, 2011)

Am good to go on friday 

have replied to your email Paul

Gary, best of luck with the interview


----------



## JustOne (Nov 22, 2011)

Looking forward to it guys, may we be blessed with decent weather.


 I'll apologise NOW for my crap play 



Best of luck with your interview Gary, just tell 'em you know Smiffy!


----------



## Region3 (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks for all the well-wishes.

I've had a few so far but nothing's come from any of them yet.
Be nice to get one before I have to spend too much of the redundancy, so I can start putting my name down for the big meets again 
(plus I've seen some irons I like the look of and want to try out )

P.S. My money's on fundy for the long drive crown, especially since we now know James only averages 238!


----------



## Crow (Nov 22, 2011)

Region3 said:



			P.S. My money's on fundy for the long drive crown, especially since we now know James only averages 238! 

Click to expand...

I'm planning to come in under the radar and embarrass these so called long hitters and have been reading the section in Tom Watson's book advising how to drive further for the more mature player;
1. Put the Zimmer frame clear of your swing arc
2. Tighten the groin support
3. Only open the good eye
4. Make sure your bladder's empty
5. Think of Margot Leadbetter and then swing as hard as you can without falling over


----------



## chrisd (Nov 22, 2011)

Crow said:



			I'm planning to come in under the radar and embarrass these so called long hitters and have been reading the section in Tom Watson's book advising how to drive further for the more mature player;
1. Put the Zimmer frame clear of your swing arc
2. Tighten the groin support
3. Only open the good eye
4. Make sure your bladder's empty
5. Think of Margot Leadbetter and then swing as hard as you can without falling over
		
Click to expand...




Ah! if it were only that easy!

Wait till YOU get to my age



CHRIS


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 24, 2011)

Am planning on being at the club house from two. Hope to see you there.


----------



## JustOne (Nov 24, 2011)

Okey dokey Chris, we'll be on the 12th by then   

Need to leave my gaff about 7am to avoid the M25 carpark, 63miles to the course, hopefully 2hrs will be enough. Will be sporting a poofs goatee, long hair,..... chiffon dress, spandex leotard and red heels


----------



## PieMan (Nov 28, 2011)

Chaps - many thanks for the game last Friday, and for travelling down / up for it; thoroughly enjoyed your company and Nick, Steve - was good to meet you both properly; could well be a re-match in the offing at some point!


----------



## bladeplayer (Nov 28, 2011)

PieMan said:



			Chaps - many thanks for the game last Friday, and for travelling down / up for it; thoroughly enjoyed your company and Nick, Steve - was good to meet you both properly; could well be a re-match in the offing at some point!
		
Click to expand...

EH HELLO ????  story of the day please ?


----------



## JustOne (Nov 28, 2011)

bladeplayer said:



			EH HELLO ???? story of the day please ?
		
Click to expand...

We thrashed them


----------



## PieMan (Nov 28, 2011)

JustOne said:



			We thrashed them 

Click to expand...

Yes by a massive 2&1..........  There was some good golf..........and not so good golf.....all round! However it was the first time JustOne, TheCrow and Fundy had ever played proper gof and crazy golf in the same round!


----------



## PieMan (Nov 28, 2011)

And there was a lot of bravado from RickG and Murph in the bar afterwards about being our next victims!!


----------



## Crow (Nov 28, 2011)

Cheers Paul, really enjoyed the day and the company, despite the thrashing!

If you fancy a rematch at my place I could do before Christmas as I've still got one day holiday spare, or after as I'll have to use three days before end of March due to a change in our holiday period. 
It'd be best to check first to make sure we're not on winter greens, often the case when it's cold or wet, not happened so far though. 
Link to course website below, there are a few short par fours so eagle chances will be there for you long guys!
http://ullesthorpegolfclub.co.uk/course.html

Bladeplayer, there's a very short report of the match here: http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/showthread.php?33000-Ambushed-at-Bushey-Hall


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 28, 2011)

PieMan said:



			And there was a lot of bravado from RickG and Murph in the bar afterwards about being our next victims!!  

Click to expand...

Not from me, that was mainly from rick, and I think it is called grooming.

Some time next year, may be, but this year I have to work. Well, attend anyway.


----------

